# Long 460 injection pump



## Tony K.

I have a long 460 and will be changing out the fuel injection pump. My question is, when I pull old pump then install the new one is it just a matter of keeping the key-way in the same spot,without moving it, to keep my pump timing the same??


----------



## gasmith10

It most probably is not going to be that simple unless you begin with the tractor very near TDC where you can see the "4" on the timing gears to get them realigned. I would suggest using the service manual in completing the task.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony K.

gasmith10 said:


> It most probably is not going to be that simple unless you begin with the tractor very near TDC where you can see the "4" on the timing gears to get them realigned. I would suggest using the service manual in completing the task.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk





gasmith10 said:


> It most probably is not going to be that simple unless you begin with the tractor very near TDC where you can see the "4" on the timing gears to get them realigned. I would suggest using the service manual in completing the task.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks.. I have a manual but it is not helpful.. It looks like it was all photocopied and the pictures are horrible..


----------



## pogobill

We have a manual here, may not be a whole lot better than the one you have. If you remove the pump and install the replacement without touching or changing the position of anything, like cranking the engine or whatever, I would suspect that if you line up the lower timing mark as in the manual, you may be fine. 
Peruse a few of thepumpguy posts or pm him and you may get a way more help than I can give!


----------



## thepumpguysc

Yes its THAT easy.. plug & play.. BUT, u need to pay attention to the timing line on the mounting ear on the pump.. Put the new 1 where the old 1 was..


----------



## gasmith10

From my experience and I've actually done it, the timing gear that's connected to the fuel injection pump, is going to move, if it doesn't just fall out of the timing case once disconnected from the pump. If you don't get the engine near TDC before you ever begin, you can't actually see the timing marks to reinstall the fuel injection pump's timing gear back in time.
I did the job alone and it was a task, but I successfully did it. If I ever have to do it again, I am going to have a helper and I am going to get the engine near TDC before I ever even start.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasmith10

Tony,
How did the installation of your new injection pump go? Were you able to realize what I told you about the installation? 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony K.

gasmith10 said:


> Tony,
> How did the installation of your new injection pump go? Were you able to realize what I told you about the installation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


It went well.. I didnt worry about TDC because the tractor was running already.. When I took the front cover off I used a paint marker and marked the two drive sprockets in 3 spots before removing the pump.. when reinstalling pump I just lined up the dots on the two sprockets.. worked well like that.. Getting all the hard lines hooked back up was the hardest part of the entire process..


----------



## RubRod

Tony K. said:


> I have a long 460 and will be changing out the fuel injection pump. My question is, when I pull old pump then install the new one is it just a matter of keeping the key-way in the same spot,without moving it, to keep my pump timing the same??


I bought a long 460 myself but it has injection pump issue. someone lost a part from the inside (dumb-bell valve spring & pin) Im afraid im gonna have to purchase the whole thing, the issue is that the pump on the tractor has MPN 3832F050 stamped on it but for a 460 all I see its that it has a 3832F051 for TX10417 part number. can you help me by telling me which MPN your original pump has and which MPN your new pump has. I'm confused and don't know which to buy since the one I have is supposedly for a different model not the Long 460.


----------



## thepumpguysc

If the 051 is for a Ling 460, buy it.. 
Delphi (mpn) pn usually go in series 050-059.. 
does your name plate have any stamping on the lowest line.??
If so, it’ll show, fuel output at full load rpm, the spring position and max rpm.. ex/ 53/800/6/2350
If yours DOES HAVE the stamping, u must check to see if the new one has it..


----------



## RubRod

RubRod said:


> I bought a long 460 myself but it has injection pump issue. someone lost a part from the inside (dumb-bell valve spring & pin) Im afraid im gonna have to purchase the whole thing, the issue is that the pump on the tractor has MPN 3832F050 stamped on it but for a 460 all I see its that it has a 3832F051 for TX10417 part number. can you help me by telling me which MPN your original pump has and which MPN your new pump has. I'm confused and don't know which to buy since the one I have is supposedly for a different model not the Long 460.


Thanks for the quick response. Mine des have additional stamping on the data plate. 49E 800 6 2550 is on it. Too bad that the one I was thinking of buying does not give me that information. Maybe someone in this thread might have the skills to fix mine, or know someone that can. For pay of course.


----------



## RubRod




----------



## RubRod

While doing my research this morning, I saw multiple YouTube videos and never saw the part I believe im missing. Now im wondering if it even had that part. There are so many similar injection pumps that it just made it more confusing for me. I'll upload the image of the part that I think im missing, (dumb-bell valve spring & pin) and see if someone more knowledgeable might shine some light as to if my pump requires it. Long 460 with 3832F050 injection pump.


----------



## thepumpguysc

U can click on my screen name on the left for contact info.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Rub, the pieces in the pic ONLY APPLY TO the pumps that have a “speed limiter” screw on the head.. 
if yours has that screw & cap dead center above the pic of the missing parts, then yes, yours r probably missing..
BUT.. if there is no cap & screw dead center on the head, your fretting over nothing..
Take a pic of your head and post it here.. I’ll tell ya if u need them..


----------

